# need 96 pathfinder fuse diagrams



## nchara1 (Jan 17, 2004)

Hi All,

Could anyone have links or pics of the fuse panel box of a 96 pathfinder, indicating what each fuses is for? I do not have a fuse diagram. I need to find out which fuse is the audio fuse.

Thanks,
Noel.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

There should be a fuse diagram on the bottom of the cover for the fuse box...are u sure there isnt one? I thought every car came with them...if not then get a Haynes manual for ur car and they will have everything and anything you want to know in there.


----------



## nchara1 (Jan 17, 2004)

Unfortunately this was a used truck and did not come with the picture. I had to go thru each of the fuse and found the correct one.

Thx,
Noel.


----------

